# Travel Medical Coders Needed!



## Precyse (Mar 29, 2012)

At Precyse, our colleagues are our most important asset!

Precyse is a leading, national provider of Health Information Management services and technologies. Health networks, hospitals and physician groups utilize our services to solve a wide range of HIM issues related to physician satisfaction, quality of care, revenue cycle management, and compliance and EHR enablement. 

Why work for Precyse?

When you work with Precyse, you are working with some of the best and brightest in the industry! Our Senior Leadership team is comprised of tenured thought leaders and our Colleagues are respected as experts. It is an exciting time to work with Precyse! We are working with some of the largest hospital systems in the Nation assisting them with the ICD-10 Education of their staff, the implementation of technology and the people needed to achieve their goals. Help deliver our vision: a world where meaningful information helps save time, money & lives. Work with a leader in HIM technology and services; propel your career to the next level!

Our commitment to you: Precyse University, 24X7 technical support, comprehensive benefit package, work from home and travel opportunities, computer equipment provided as needed, a highly accomplished management team, Colleague recognition programs and competitive compensation.

Summary 
This is an exciting opportunity to travel the country and work with a leader in HIM technology and services. 
•	Acts as liaison with client HIM Department contact.
•	Utilizes various coding books, procedure manuals and on-line encoders as a resource.
•	Maintains strict patient and physician confidentiality and follows all federal, state and hospital guidelines for release of information.
•	Participate in staff meetings, trainings and conference calls as requested.
•	Maintains current working knowledge of CPT and ICD-9 coding principles, government regulation, protocols and third party requirements regarding billing.
•	Supports Precyse's Compliance Program by demonstrating adherence to all relevant compliance policies and procedures as evidenced by in-service attendance and daily practice; notifying management when there is a compliance concern or incident; demonstrating knowledge of HIPAA Privacy and Security Regulations as evidenced by appropriate handling of patient information; promoting confidentiality and using discretion when handling patient information.

Requirements
•	Up to 100% travel required
•	Active RHIA, RHIT, CCS, CCS-P, CPC or CPC-H
•	A minimum of three years' experience coding patient records in a hospital HIM department
•	Must have a thorough knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy and physiology
•	Possess a current AHIMA credential
•	Must be able to pass a pre-employment test
Equal Opportunity Employer EOE M/F/D/V




Apply online http://careers.precyse.com/search-our-job-listings/?t=3&l=-3&k= and submit a resume email talentacquisition@precysesolutions.com


----------

